# Rear passenger door won't open from either side



## kjnichols0517 (May 22, 2016)

Hello all! I'm having some difficulty with my rear passenger door not opening from either side. We found that the child lock was engaged, and without knowing there would be a problem just disabled it. The door was locked when the child lock was disabled (just hadn't shut the door yet). I have not tried to use the key fob and unlock the doors from there, as I don't have the key fob handy at this very moment. Does anyone have any ideas on how to get the door open?? Thank you, in advance!


----------

